# Is this True about MMJ Card



## Flyinghigh (Oct 19, 2009)

This is the 3 time I heard this about getting the actual card from Ur county health Dept.

Once U get the card itself I was told that the Law can come to Ur house and do check up to make sure one is in compliance with the card.....!!!

I am about to renew my MMJ paper next month and go get my card so that I can be legal with the county but have heard this and I DON'T want the law to come to my house for any reason, even though I have Nothing to Hide..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 19, 2009)

no. only you and whoever you tell knows about it// not really a big deal if you work your boss will only know if you have to take a test thats when you tell em you smoke for medicinal reasons if not carry on with life


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 19, 2009)

So Ur saying that the cops won't come to my house to make sure I am in compliance to the law when I get my actual card.!

If I worked and I have to take a test I would
1. I would take some clean pee
2. I would drink be clean if I knew I was testing
3.Tell the boss that I smoke MMJ 
4. Look for another job

I don't have to worry about a job, because I am on disability.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 19, 2009)

no the cops wont bug you ... man i got a little too high this morning out to a long money paying day at work

:bong:


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 19, 2009)

I assume that you are talking about the County issued card that Counties in California are now supposed to give MMJ patients who qualify, is this correct?

If so, it's simple bro, just don't get the county card. You DO NOT need it to be in compliance with State Law. The only requirement is to have a Rec from a licensed Doctor, nothing more, nothing less.

Until they make it a State Law to posses a County issued card, I just wouldn't do it.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 19, 2009)

never heard of that one...


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 20, 2009)

REad the guidlines for your self.

Page 2 

hXXp://ag.ca.gov/cms_attachments/press/pdfs/n1601_medicalmarijuanaguidelines.pdf



XX to tt


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 20, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I assume that you are talking about the County issued card that Counties in California are now supposed to give MMJ patients who qualify, is this correct?
> 
> If so, it's simple bro, just don't get the county card. You DO NOT need it to be in compliance with State Law. The only requirement is to have a Rec from a licensed Doctor, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Until they make it a State Law to posses a County issued card, I just wouldn't do it.


 
Hey Hal My Dr has stopped giving cards and I have heard that many no longer give the extensions on 12 plants...I may have to travel for my next Rec...I really want to increase my numbers...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 22, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I assume that you are talking about the County issued card that Counties in California are now supposed to give MMJ patients who qualify, is this correct?
> 
> If so, it's simple bro, just don't get the county card. You DO NOT need it to be in compliance with State Law. The only requirement is to have a Rec from a licensed Doctor, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Until they make it a State Law to posses a County issued card, I just wouldn't do it.



Yea NorCal I am talking about the actual card that given from the county.!
I know that most Doc office have a 24 hour hot line to call to verified that I am a patient, but will the cops call that 24 hour hot line while being detained.?  
I am NOT wanting to spend anymore money on a card if I DON'T need it and Nor do I want any law enforement to come to my house to see if I am in compliance with the law.! Compliance with the Doctor Recommendation is what the law should go by..


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 22, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> The only requirement is to have a Rec from a licensed Doctor, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Until they make it a State Law to posses a County issued card, I just wouldn't do it.


I live by this statement. If I have what it takes to cover my butt why would I proceed to give an "agency" my info as well. I have friends that get county cards,state cards, any card someone will issue. I just don't see any point in spreading my info around if I don't have too. JMO


----------



## tcbud (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a California State Card, issued thru my county.  Nowhere in the paper work I filled out did it say Anything about allowing the police into my home to inspect any plants.  I get the card so I can carry outside my county, incase I am pulled over, I can use my card and show I am registered and official.  This is prolly a holdover of lifelong paranoia.  The card also gets me into the Medical MJ clubs/co-ops/despensary's without a wait.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 27, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I have a California State Card, issued thru my county.  Nowhere in the paper work I filled out did it say Anything about allowing the police into my home to inspect any plants.  I get the card so I can carry outside my county, incase I am pulled over, I can use my card and show I am registered and official.  This is prolly a holdover of lifelong paranoia.  The card also gets me into the Medical MJ clubs/co-ops/despensary's without a wait.



So how long u had this card.?
I understand the issue of the card for protection and all, but isn't that what the paper for with the 24hr hot line.! 
the paper will get u into the dispencerys too with the 24 hr hotline, from what I gone through.
The Doc I went through in Fresno isn't a 24 hr hot line for verification, it's days to get ur approval to go into dispencerys and that was a yr ago. Things might have change since then..


----------



## JimB80 (Oct 29, 2009)

All you need is a recommendation from a California doctor. Most places it must be written, but in some parts of the state officers are encouraged to "respect" a verbal recommendation under most circumstances. Surprisingly Santa Clara County is one of those places, even though it generally has harsher regulations than the surrounding areas for Medical Marijuana. They're very strict on concentrates.

The card is a convenience, especially when visiting dispensaries. You can always go to Oakland Patient ID center and get a card from them. It's a photo ID that has info to allow 24 HR phone verification as well as web verification.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 29, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> ...I DON'T want the law to come to my house for any reason, even though I have Nothing to Hide...


 
I'm with you there Flyinghigh. Cops on my street makes me very, very nervous. I don't like meeting one on the street, in town, at the mall, or the grocery store.

I'd prefer to not meet another cop in my entire life.

Having one walk through my house and "case" my place? That ain't gonna happen.

I've done fine this many years without a card. I have no problem continuing to smoke my own weed forever. 

Card? I don't need no stinking card!

hahaahahaha


----------



## tcbud (Oct 29, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> So how long u had this card.?
> I understand the issue of the card for protection and all, but isn't that what the paper for with the 24hr hot line.!
> the paper will get u into the dispencerys too with the 24 hr hotline, from what I gone through.
> The Doc I went through in Fresno isn't a 24 hr hot line for verification, it's days to get ur approval to go into dispencerys and that was a yr ago. Things might have change since then..


 
I have had a State/County issued card for two years.  Each year when I renew my Recomendation I also get a new card.  So far, no police or anyone for that matter has come by my home or called me.

Once I went into a despensary and was not allowed in to buy, this was because the State Web Site was down.

I do not know what things have changed.

I do *know *that the paperwork I signed to get the state card had NOTHING on it that said the police could or would come to my home.  If I had read anything to that affect, I would not have signed the paperwork or gotten the card.  Not many in my county get the card, even tho it is offerd at half price to low income patients.

Sorry it took so long to get back to the thread, I been kinda busy.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 30, 2009)

Great info tcbud.


----------



## sidewing (Nov 25, 2009)

ive had my card for nearly a year and ive never had this happen.. doesnt make any sense.. for a lot of reasons.. one, id like to think police have more important things to do then to check up on a med mj patient.. getting a state id card doesnt say you are growing, it just means u are a medical user.. and cops cant just show up to search your estate without reason to do so.. having a state card is not reason to do so.. i think thats just paranoia.. personally.. i like the state card because if the police do show up then u have already been verified with the state and they dont need to contact your doctor.. besides.. u can get your doctor to increase your plant limit and u will be operating within state law anyway.. (state says that a person may have 6/12 plants unless otherwise directed by your physician.. meaning that if your doctor says u need more plants to treat your condition then u can have as many as he says..) i have friends that have prescriptions for up to 40 plants in any stage no problem.. and thats all there is to it..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 26, 2009)

Well don't have to worry about it now because Tulare County has Stop the issuing of the card in til city or county can get there head out of there az and figure out how to open the dispensary while the Feds laws don't apply to state..
I am not going to worry about the card in less it minatory..!!!


----------

